#           20

## Iranl

,  !
         .      .    20        .    14 , .  .       . 
:  ?     - ?

----------

.    ,       - .  ,        ,   ,          .

----------


## Iranl

.   , , ,      . , ,        .   ,  1000,00 .

----------

, ,

----------

